# Coronavirus: oltre 23.000 contagi e 2000 morti



## admin (16 Marzo 2020)

Come comunicato dalla protezione civile, i casi totali di coronavirus ad oggi 16 marzo sono 23073 (+2470 rispetto a ieri). I morti 2158 (+349) mentre i guariti 2749 (+414).

*Massimo Galli del Sacco:"Il numero dei contagi in Italia è più alto rispetto ai dati ufficiali. Il picco deve ancora arrivare".*


----------



## Pamparulez2 (16 Marzo 2020)

Il numero dei nuovi malati non esplode, ma i morti si


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Marzo 2020)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Il numero dei nuovi malati non esplode, ma i morti si



Inizio a pensare non esploda solo per la lentezza con cui vengono effettuati i tamponi.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato dalla protezione civile, i casi totali di coronavirus ad oggi 16 marzo sono 23073 (+2470 rispetto a ieri). I morti 2158 (+349) mentre i guariti 2749 (+414).



Si e in Cina sono morti 3000 come no ahahahaha questi cinesi bugiardi..


----------



## Wetter (16 Marzo 2020)

Il dato è parziale,mancano i nuovi casi di Puglia e della provincia autonoma di Trento che ieri erano stati circa 240 (sono andato a ricontrollare). Siamo tutto sommato sotto rispetto a ieri,di circa 150/200 unità,è forse arrivato il picco? 
Vediamo cosa succede domani,se il trend si confermasse vorrebbe dire che il picco è passato.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato dalla protezione civile, i casi totali di coronavirus ad oggi 16 marzo sono 23073 (+2470 rispetto a ieri). I morti 2158 (+349) mentre i guariti 2749 (+414).



Mancano i numeri della Puglia e della provincia di Trento.
6 poi i pazienti spostati fuori dalla Lombardia per carenza di posti e ora in totale sono 46.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Marzo 2020)

A Parma si comincia a vedere qualche numero positivo.
Oggi 45 casi contro i quasi 100 di ieri, e "solo" (massimo rispetto per queste anime) 7 morti.

A Piacenza invece sempre male, si fatica a vedere la luce.


----------



## admin (16 Marzo 2020)

*Massimo Galli del Sacco:"Il numero dei contagi in Italia è più alto rispetto ai dati ufficiali. Il picco deve ancora arrivare". *


----------



## Wetter (16 Marzo 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> A Parma si comincia a vedere qualche numero positivo.
> Oggi 45 casi contro i quasi 100 di ieri, e "solo" (massimo rispetto per queste anime) 7 morti.
> 
> A Piacenza invece sempre male, si fatica a vedere la luce.



Anche il governatore della Lombardia parlava di numeri migliori rispetto a quelli di ieri


----------



## markjordan (16 Marzo 2020)

rimini oggi molto male
27980 totali ieri 24747 3233 in + , meno di ieri ma se mancano dati siamo li'


----------



## Wetter (16 Marzo 2020)

Effettuati 138 mila tamponi

202 morti in Lombardia
62 in Emilia Romagna
6 in Veneto
11 nelle Marche
30 in Piemonte


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Marzo 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> A Parma si comincia a vedere qualche numero positivo.
> Oggi 45 casi contro i quasi 100 di ieri, e "solo" (massimo rispetto per queste anime) 7 morti.
> 
> A Piacenza invece sempre male, si fatica a vedere la luce.



Mia suocera l'hanno portata in ospedale proprio pochi minuti fa, si è aggravata.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Mia suocera l'hanno portata in ospedale proprio pochi minuti fa, si è aggravata.



Che dio la protegga.


----------



## IDRIVE (16 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Mia suocera l'hanno portata in ospedale proprio pochi minuti fa, si è aggravata.



Per quello che vale... un abbraccio dalla Toscana, fratello.


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Marzo 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Che dio la protegga.





IDRIVE ha scritto:


> Per quello che vale... un abbraccio dalla Toscana, fratello.



Grazie


----------



## Solo (16 Marzo 2020)

Attenzione alla Francia.

Questa sera alle 20 Macron parla alla nazione.

I rumors dicono che potrebbe adottare misure più dure di di quelle italiane.

Quarantena per 45 giorni (ricordo che, per ora, quella italiana dovrebbe finire ad inizio aprile [non sarà così]). I francesi avrebbero 48 ore per comunicare dopo spenderanno la quarantena. Esercitato mobilitato.

Coprifuoco (!!) dopo le 18.00

Vediamo questa sera.


----------



## Zanc9 (16 Marzo 2020)

Giusto per farvi capire come possono andare le cose: un conoscente mio coetaneo è risultato positivo al virus ed ora è in ospedale. Solo qualche giorno con febbre e nient altro. Chiamo un mio caro amico che lavora con lui:
"Ehi, sei in quarantena per via di Tizio?"
"Non so nulla sono a casa con 37.5 da una settimana, me l'ha attaccata Tizio"
"Tizio è positivo al virus"
"Ah....chiamo la mia dottoressa. Grazie."

Quanti ce ne saranno così?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Marzo 2020)

markjordan ha scritto:


> rimini oggi molto male
> 27980 totali ieri 24747 3233 in + , meno di ieri ma se mancano dati siamo li'



Lo avevano detto che si spostava ad est in ER ma ci credevo poco, invece sembra ci sia un fondamento. Vedremo nei prox giorni.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Attenzione alla Francia.
> 
> Questa sera alle 20 Macron parla alla nazione.
> 
> ...



In tv scorrevano immagini di Parigi e la gente circolava beatamente.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Mia suocera l'hanno portata in ospedale proprio pochi minuti fa, si è aggravata.



In bocca al lupo davvero. Sai dirmi l'ospedale dove l'hanno portata?


----------



## __king george__ (16 Marzo 2020)

i contagiati sono in diminuzione,purtroppo a quanto pare mancano i dati di puglia e trento...ma in un giorno quanti saranno mai? 100 in tutto? può essere? diciamo quindi circa 250/300 meno di ieri…"non male"...

i morti sono la solita valanga…
aumentano i guariti…

se riusciamo ad essere stabili per i prossimi 3 o 4 giorni secondo me poi scenderemo e ne usciremo (per stabili intendo non più di 100 rispetto al giorno prima toh)

forse sono ottimista ma mi sembra credibile…


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Marzo 2020)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Giusto per farvi capire come possono andare le cose: un conoscente mio coetaneo è risultato positivo al virus ed ora è in ospedale. Solo qualche giorno con febbre e nient altro. Chiamo un mio caro amico che lavora con lui:
> "Ehi, sei in quarantena per via di Tizio?"
> "Non so nulla sono a casa con 37.5 da una settimana, me l'ha attaccata Tizio"
> "Tizio è positivo al virus"
> ...



Una volta l'amico ti offriva la birra o la sigaretta, ora ti attacca il virus.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Mia suocera l'hanno portata in ospedale proprio pochi minuti fa, si è aggravata.



Ti auguro tutto il meglio.


----------



## Wetter (16 Marzo 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> i contagiati sono in diminuzione,purtroppo a quanto pare mancano i dati di puglia e trento...ma in un giorno quanti saranno mai? 100 in tutto? può essere? diciamo quindi circa 250/300 meno di ieri…"non male"...
> 
> i morti sono la solita valanga…
> aumentano i guariti…
> ...



Si più o meno dovrebbe andare cosi,qualche giorno di stabilità poi l'inizio del calo...speriamo il prima possibile!


----------



## __king george__ (16 Marzo 2020)

comunque ho appena letto le dichiarazioni di Lady Gaga quindi non vedo motivi di preoccuparsi troppo

Lady Gaga: "Ho parlato con Dio,ha detto che ce la faremo"


----------



## Ringhio8 (16 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Mia suocera l'hanno portata in ospedale proprio pochi minuti fa, si è aggravata.



Non ci voleva proprio, ti abbraccio fratello


----------



## Ringhio8 (16 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato dalla protezione civile, i casi totali di coronavirus ad oggi 16 marzo sono 23073 (+2470 rispetto a ieri). I morti 2158 (+349) mentre i guariti 2749 (+414).
> 
> *Massimo Galli del Sacco:"Il numero dei contagi in Italia è più alto rispetto ai dati ufficiali. Il picco deve ancora arrivare".*



É difficile non essere pessimisti e pensare che la situazione migliori tra qualche giorno.... Speriamo


----------



## pazzomania (16 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Mia suocera l'hanno portata in ospedale proprio pochi minuti fa, si è aggravata.



azz...mi son perso qualcosa. Cosa ha? è positiva al corona virus o problemi respiratori?

Di dove sei?

Buona fortuna comunque.


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Marzo 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> azz...mi son perso qualcosa. Cosa ha? è positiva al corona virus o problemi respiratori?
> 
> Di dove sei?
> 
> Buona fortuna comunque.



Mia suocera abita in provincia di Reggio Emilia, io abito da tutt'altra parte.
Per ora non è confermato sia COVID-19, però i sintomi lo fanno sospettare, attendo notizie.


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Marzo 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> In bocca al lupo davvero. Sai dirmi l'ospedale dove l'hanno portata?



Montecchio Emilia per ora, ma forse la portano a quello di Reggio.


----------



## admin (16 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Mia suocera l'hanno portata in ospedale proprio pochi minuti fa, si è aggravata.



Speriamo vada tutto per il meglio.


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Speriamo vada tutto per il meglio.



Vorrei fare notare che sta male da circa 4-5 giorni, ed il medico di base senza neanche visitarla le aveva prescritto per telefono un antibiotico.
Oggi il medico di base dopo aver saputo del peggioramento della situazione ha detto che non poteva passare, il marito lo ha minacciato e lui ha allertato il 118. 

Il sistema sanitario fa ridere.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Montecchio Emilia per ora, ma forse la portano a quello di Reggio.



Innanzitutto incrociamo le dita che non sia corona.
Nel caso sventurato, a Reggio così come nel resto dell'Emilia, diversi ospedali operano ora come "Covid Hospital"dedicati. Quello di Montecchio che hai citato non è tra quelli, ma se la dovessero trasferire in una di quelle strutture (a Reggio ce ne sono già un paio) stai tranquillo che nonostante l'emergenza i posti e l'assistenza dovrebbero essere garantiti


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Marzo 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Innanzitutto incrociamo le dita che non sia corona.
> Nel caso sventurato, a Reggio così come nel resto dell'Emilia, diversi ospedali operano ora come "Covid Hospital"dedicati. Quello che hai citato non è tra quelli, ma se la dovessero trasferire in una di quelle strutture (a Reggio ce ne sono già un paio) stai tranquillo che nonostante l'emergenza i posti e l'assistenza dovrebbero essere garantiti



Grazie per le informazioni, vi farò sapere come va.


----------



## Solo (16 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Vorrei fare notare che sta male da circa 4-5 giorni, ed il medico di base senza neanche visitarla le aveva prescritto per telefono un antibiotico.
> Oggi il medico di base dopo aver saputo del peggioramento della situazione ha detto che non poteva passare, il marito lo ha minacciato e lui ha allertato il 118.
> 
> Il sistema sanitario fa ridere.


Avrebbe dovuto andare in un hotel requisito dalla protezione civile. Fare il test. Aspettare il risultato. Se positiva messa in quarantena nell'hotel altrimenti a casa. Eventualmente spostata in ospedale in caso di peggioramento.

Finché non mettiamo su un sistema così il lockdown non possiamo toglierlo...

Buona fortuna a lei comunque.


----------



## Solo (16 Marzo 2020)

Il primo ministro olandese comunica alla nazione che anche loro andranno verso l'approccio inglese. Niente lockdown di massa.


----------



## admin (16 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Vorrei fare notare che sta male da circa 4-5 giorni, ed il medico di base senza neanche visitarla le aveva prescritto per telefono un antibiotico.
> Oggi il medico di base dopo aver saputo del peggioramento della situazione ha detto che non poteva passare, il marito lo ha minacciato e lui ha allertato il 118.
> 
> Il sistema sanitario fa ridere.



Il medico che prescrive antibiotico senza manco visitare è da galera.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Il primo ministro olandese comunica alla nazione che anche loro andranno verso l'approccio inglese. Niente lockdown di massa.



In compenso fanno la fila per farsi le scorte di cannabis.
Hai visto mai che chiudono tutto e restano senza acqua.. ehm cannabis???


----------



## Raryof (16 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il medico che prescrive antibiotico senza manco visitare è da galera.



Siamo ai livelli di quei truffatori che guarivano la gente tastandogli la panza... non so se ricordate...


----------



## Ringhio8 (16 Marzo 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> In compenso fanno la fila per farsi le scorte di cannabis.
> Hai visto mai che chiudono tutto e restano senza acqua.. ehm cannabis???



Farsi la quarantena con qualche trombone? ma beati loro dico io


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il medico che prescrive antibiotico senza manco visitare è da galera.



E' una malsana abitudine : stanno facendo tutti cosi.
E in molti si sono nascosti come don abbondio nel loro studio.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Farsi la quarantena con qualche trombone? ma beati loro dico io



Essere umani è una condizione che richiede qualche anestetico. -Freddie in Bohemian Rhapsody-


----------



## Ringhio8 (16 Marzo 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Essere umani è una condizione che richiede qualche anestetico. -Freddie in Bohemian Rhapsody-



E aveva ragione Freddie


----------



## Zlatan87 (16 Marzo 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E' una malsana abitudine : stanno facendo tutti cosi.
> E in molti si sono nascosti come don abbondio nel loro studio.



Concordo, al collega davanti a me con febbre da una settimana paracetamolo e via... tampone non si fa! poi se diventa polmonite amen... pazzesco!
io attendo con ansia fino a giovedì, cioè il 14esimo giorno non a contatto con lui... ora sono in smart.
Speriamo vada tutto bene altrimenti alcuni medici di base rischiano di avere sulla coscienza un bel pò di persone...


----------



## Zlatan87 (16 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Inizio a pensare non esploda solo per la lentezza con cui vengono effettuati i tamponi.



Assolutamente è così... chissà quanti l'hanno fatta in forma lieve e non se ne sono accorti o guariscono spontaneamente senza aver fatto tampone...


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Marzo 2020)

Zlatan87 ha scritto:


> Concordo, al collega davanti a me con febbre da una settimana paracetamolo e via... tampone non si fa! poi se diventa polmonite amen... pazzesco!
> io attendo con ansia fino a giovedì, cioè il 14esimo giorno non a contatto con lui... ora sono in smart.
> Speriamo vada tutto bene altrimenti alcuni medici di base rischiano di avere sulla coscienza un bel pò di persone...



Hanno intrapreso questa linea ormai, non lo si fa nemmeno a personale medico o paramedico.
Ho parecchi colleghi farmacisti milanesi che sono a casa malati con sintomi simil-influenzali e problemi respiratori lievi tipo tosse, hanno richiesto il tampone ma non viene loro riconosciuto.
Se dovessero peggiorare a quel punto si interverrebbe.
Per quanto riguarda gli antibiotici , vengono dati anche ai ricoverati affetti da coronavirus ma darli cosi e senza nemmeno una visita .. boh.. rende tutto approssimativo..
Ma del resto non è un caso se siamo il paese in europa con più ceppi batterici super resistenti e questa potrebbe essere una delle cause della mortalità cosi elevata del coronavirus da noi, magari scaturita da infezioni batteriche secondaria.
In pochi ne parlano.... per ora.
Uomini , polli , pesci.. diamo antibiotici a tutti.


----------



## Solo (16 Marzo 2020)

Come funziona la quarantena a Singapore...







Tutta l'Asia ci piscia in testa. Che siano i regimi o le democrazie.


----------



## Ringhio8 (16 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Come funziona la quarantena a Singapore...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Qui non puoi farlo, se lo proponi domani ti ritrovi i comitati in piazza a dire che è una violazione di privacy e diritti umani. Sarebbe comunque un'ottima soluzione secondo me.


----------



## Baba (16 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Grazie



Mi dispiace. Speriamo che migliori. Un abbraccio


----------



## Andris (16 Marzo 2020)

in Germania superano i 6 mila contagi secondo il Corriere,triplicati in tre giorni,e 16 morti mentre prima non moriva nessuno.
brutta progressione.


----------



## markjordan (16 Marzo 2020)

grosse katastrofe


----------



## Raryof (16 Marzo 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> in Germania superano i 6 mila contagi secondo il Corriere,triplicati in tre giorni,e 16 morti mentre prima non moriva nessuno.
> brutta progressione.



Ed è solo l'inizio.


----------



## Tsitsipas (16 Marzo 2020)

situazione che spero possa migliorare entro 7 giorni


----------



## Tsitsipas (16 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Grazie per le informazioni, vi farò sapere come va.



in bocca al lupo cugino rossonero.


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Marzo 2020)

Hanno fatto il tampone a mia suocera, hanno i risultati tra tre giorni. (!!) 
La TAC ha evidenziato del liquido nei polmoni e confermato al 99% che si tratta di coronavirus.


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Marzo 2020)

Io mi sento distrutto, l'attività lavorativa a rotoli, mia suocera sta male....sta andando tutto in pezzi.
Poi sono preoccupato per la nonna di mia moglie, è stata a contatto con mia suocera e lei fa la dialisi ed ha il diabete, è un soggetto a rischio altissimo.


----------



## Ringhio8 (17 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Io mi sento distrutto, l'attività lavorativa a rotoli, mia suocera sta male....sta andando tutto in pezzi.
> Poi sono preoccupato per la nonna di mia moglie, è stata a contatto con mia suocera e lei fa la dialisi ed ha il diabete, è un soggetto a rischio altissimo.



Ti sono vicino fratello, é durissima ma non crollare. Ti abbraccio


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ti sono vicino fratello, é durissima ma non crollare. Ti abbraccio



Siamo nelle mani di Dio. 
Ma quell'********* che parlava di aspirina ecc. Dov'è?! È scomparso?


----------



## Ringhio8 (17 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Siamo nelle mani di Dio.
> Ma quell'********* che parlava di aspirina ecc. Dov'è?! È scomparso?



Scomparso ovviamente. Tornerà a emergenza finita, e sono certo che ci legge


----------



## Stex (17 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Scomparso ovviamente. Tornerà a emergenza finita, e sono certo che ci legge



ieri sera non ho ascoltato zaia, cosa ha detto?


----------



## Ringhio8 (17 Marzo 2020)

Stex ha scritto:


> ieri sera non ho ascoltato zaia, cosa ha detto?



Non ho sentito sinceramente, mi sono preso una pausa da radio e TV e mi son sistemato il garage perché ieri avevo i nervi a fior di pelle


----------



## Manue (17 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Vorrei fare notare che sta male da circa 4-5 giorni, ed il medico di base senza neanche visitarla le aveva prescritto per telefono un antibiotico.
> Oggi il medico di base dopo aver saputo del peggioramento della situazione ha detto che non poteva passare, il marito lo ha minacciato e lui ha allertato il 118.
> 
> Il sistema sanitario fa ridere.




La mia Dottoressa non mi da un antibiotico per telefono, mai.
Prima mi visita, prima determina se c'è qualcosa di batterico o virale, 
prima mi fa attendere qualche giorno per vedere come reagisce il mio sistema immunitario.

L'antibiotico meno si prende, meglio è.

Il medico di base di tua suocera è un cane, non generalizzare sul ssn, 
ci sono bravi medici e bravi pediatri.


----------



## Manue (17 Marzo 2020)

Zlatan87 ha scritto:


> Concordo, al collega davanti a me con febbre da una settimana paracetamolo e via... tampone non si fa! poi se diventa polmonite amen... pazzesco!
> io attendo con ansia fino a giovedì, cioè il 14esimo giorno non a contatto con lui... ora sono in smart.
> Speriamo vada tutto bene altrimenti alcuni medici di base rischiano di avere sulla coscienza un bel pò di persone...



Lo spiegava ieri il Dottor Locatelli, nel quotidiano bollettino della protezione civile.
Il tampone solo ha chi ha problemi respiratori o a chi ha febbre, tosse, raffreddore, ma è stato a contatto con chi ha contratto il virus.

Fare il tampone a tutti coloro che hanno solo febbre e raffreddore è irreale, 
poiché le risorse vanno concentrate per chi ha realmente bisogno.

Dopotutto, 
che altro si potrebbe fare? 
Se ha febbre, raffreddore e tosse, ed è positivo, quale luogo migliore che non stare a casa?
Negli ospedali non c'è più posto.


----------



## Solo (17 Marzo 2020)

Sui social intanto le news dalla Cina dicono che a Wuhan è partita una seconda ondata, con il governo che insabbia tutto.

Impossibile verificare ovviamente, ma d'altronde come fidarsi dei cinesi?


----------



## Andris (17 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Hanno fatto il tampone a mia suocera, hanno i risultati tra tre giorni. (!!)
> La TAC ha evidenziato del liquido nei polmoni e confermato al 99% che si tratta di coronavirus.



ci vuole forza,non ti abbattere
questo momento finirà tra non molto.


----------



## UDG (17 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Hanno fatto il tampone a mia suocera, hanno i risultati tra tre giorni. (!!)
> La TAC ha evidenziato del liquido nei polmoni e confermato al 99% che si tratta di coronavirus.



Tanti auguri dall'Abruzzo amico mio. Non ti abbattere, speriamo tutto si risolva per il meglio


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Hanno fatto il tampone a mia suocera, hanno i risultati tra tre giorni. (!!)
> La TAC ha evidenziato del liquido nei polmoni e confermato al 99% che si tratta di coronavirus.



Dai, forza e coraggio. Se dalla radiografia è emerso solo il liquido e non le mostruosità horror dei malati gravi come la zia di mia madre (e altro che mi hanno riferito i medici) , la situazione è recuperabile e non compromessa. Un abbraccio!


----------



## Solo (17 Marzo 2020)

Francesi in fuga da Parigi in tutte le stazioni...

Dove l'ho già vista questa storia?


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Marzo 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Dai, forza e coraggio. Se dalla radiografia è emerso solo il liquido e non le mostruosità horror dei malati gravi come la zia di mia madre (e altro che mi hanno riferito i medici) , la situazione è recuperabile e non compromessa. Un abbraccio!


Hanno detto che la TAC mostra una polmonite con versamento pleurico.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Sui social intanto le news dalla Cina dicono che a Wuhan è partita una seconda ondata, con il governo che insabbia tutto.
> 
> Impossibile verificare ovviamente, ma d'altronde come fidarsi dei cinesi?



Attenzione, questa potrebbe esser una notizia pericolosa.
Cerchiamo di scoprire qualcosa.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Hanno detto che la TAC mostra una polmonite con versamento pleurico.



Questa diagnosi è un incubo.
Sempre questa maledetta e *******ssima polmonite.


----------



## pazzomania (17 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Sui social intanto le news dalla Cina dicono che a Wuhan è partita una seconda ondata, con il governo che insabbia tutto.
> 
> Impossibile verificare ovviamente, ma d'altronde come fidarsi dei cinesi?



Era quello che temevo, o si fa una quarantena mondiale, altrimenti, ci sarà sempre qualcuno che diffonde nuovamente il virus.

Finchè chiudi una determinata zona, dopo 1 mese sei sicuro che piu' nessuno è contagiato, ma prima o poi, statisticamente arriverà qualcuno dalle zone infette che farà ripartire i contagi.


----------



## folletto (17 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato dalla protezione civile, i casi totali di coronavirus ad oggi 16 marzo sono 23073 (+2470 rispetto a ieri). I morti 2158 (+349) mentre i guariti 2749 (+414).
> 
> *Massimo Galli del Sacco:"Il numero dei contagi in Italia è più alto rispetto ai dati ufficiali. Il picco deve ancora arrivare".*



Io sono convinto che il numero dei contagiati sia molto (ma molto) più alto. Questi oltre 20000 sono i contagiati dimostrati con esami. Quando dicono che la percentuale di contagiati del tutto (o quasi) asintomatici è bassa a mio modesto parere sbagliano di grosso.
Non vorrei dire una boiata ma a Vò Euganeo (non vorrei sbagliare paese) hanno fatto uno screening di massa (più di 3000 tamponi) e più del 50% dei positivi erano praticamente asintomatici. Su scala nazionale invece la maggior parte degli esami diagnostici è stata fatta, ed è anche normale, su soggetti con sintomi (o soggetti a stretto contatto con essi). 
Quindi la percentuale di mortalità / complicanze gravi è più bassa (e non di poco) rispetto a quella che verrebbe fuori dai dati che vengono forniti giornalmente che si riferiscono a contagiati accertati, pazienti in TI, guariti e deceduti. 
Quello che dico potrebbe sembrare un invito ad essere ottimisti ma in realtà non lo è. La "contagiosità" è molto alta, i dati miglioreranno anche a breve ma appena saranno ridotte le misure restrittive torneranno a salire e così sarà fino alla messa a punto di cure efficaci e / o di un vaccino. La "quarantena globale" dovrà essere molto lunga per limitare i danni in termini di salute ma il danno economico sarà mostruoso.


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Marzo 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Era quello che temevo, o si fa una quarantena mondiale, altrimenti, ci sarà sempre qualcuno che diffonde nuovamente il virus.
> 
> Finchè chiudi una determinata zona, dopo 1 mese sei sicuro che piu' nessuno è contagiato, ma prima o poi, statisticamente arriverà qualcuno dalle zone infette che farà ripartire i contagi.



Gli stati africani come li metti in quarantena?


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Marzo 2020)

folletto ha scritto:


> Io sono convinto che il numero dei contagiati sia molto (ma molto) più alto. Questi oltre 20000 sono i contagiati dimostrati con esami. Quando dicono che la percentuale di contagiati del tutto (o quasi) asintomatici è bassa a mio modesto parere sbagliano di grosso.
> Non vorrei dire una boiata ma a Vò Euganeo (non vorrei sbagliare paese) hanno fatto uno screening di massa (più di 3000 tamponi) e più del 50% dei positivi erano praticamente asintomatici. Su scala nazionale invece la maggior parte degli esami diagnostici è stata fatta, ed è anche normale, su soggetti con sintomi (o soggetti a stretto contatto con essi).
> Quindi la percentuale di mortalità / complicanze gravi è più bassa (e non di poco) rispetto a quella che verrebbe fuori dai dati che vengono forniti giornalmente che si riferiscono a contagiati accertati, pazienti in TI, guariti e deceduti.
> Quello che dico potrebbe sembrare un invito ad essere ottimisti ma in realtà non lo è. La "contagiosità" è molto alta, i dati miglioreranno anche a breve ma appena saranno ridotte le misure restrittive torneranno a salire e così sarà fino alla messa a punto di cure efficaci e / o di un vaccino. La "quarantena globale" dovrà essere molto lunga per limitare i danni in termini di salute ma il danno economico sarà mostruoso.



Assolutamente vero .
E attenzione perchè è risaputo che un virus poco letale ma molto contagioso è più pericoloso di uno molto letale ma poco contagioso.


----------



## Solo (17 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Gli stati africani come li metti in quarantena?


Blocco navale. 

E poi la quarantena la fa il Mediterraneo. 

Ma vedo già che i minchioni dei porti aperti tipo Fazio sono già ripartiti alla carica.


----------



## pazzomania (17 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Gli stati africani come li metti in quarantena?



Li chiudi nel loro continente, e se i loro governi non riescono a tenere a bada nulla, come probabile, resteranno li fino a data da stabilire, anni se necessario.


----------



## mabadi (17 Marzo 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Questa diagnosi è un incubo.
> Sempre questa maledetta e *******ssima polmonite.



ma mi chiedo, nel dubbio non possono darle il farmaco per l'artrite, non credo possa fare danni


----------



## Andris (17 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Francesi in fuga da Parigi in tutte le stazioni...
> 
> Dove l'ho già vista questa storia?



in Francia hanno chiuso anche Lourdes,non c'è margine neanche per i miracoli


----------



## Solo (17 Marzo 2020)

Tutto il governo polacco è in quarantena dopo che un ministro è risultato positivo.


----------



## Ringhio8 (17 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Gli stati africani come li metti in quarantena?



Nel modo più semplice, quando arrivano i barconi nel mediterraneo li si obbliga a tornare indietro, al secondo avvertimento li si affondano, non abbiamo tempo e risorse per mantenere la zavorra


----------



## Manue (17 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Nel modo più semplice, quando arrivano i barconi nel mediterraneo li si obbliga a tornare indietro, al secondo avvertimento li si affondano, non abbiamo tempo e risorse per mantenere la zavorra



Credi che si possano affondare barconi di immigrati pieni di uomini, donne e bambini?


----------



## Ringhio8 (17 Marzo 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> Credi che si possano affondare barconi di immigrati pieni di uomini, donne e bambini?



C'è di mezzo la nostra nazione, non riusciamo ad aiutare i nostri cittadini e le nostre aziende, é spiacevole ma se affondarli é l'unico modo dev'essere fatto, sennò questi se ne sbattono le balle e continuano a fare il cax.xo che gli pare. Siamo in guerra.
Tu hai ragione, ma in questo momento sono gli italiani ad aver bisogno di aiuto la zavorra deve starsene a casa sua, virus o non virus, fame o non fame.


----------



## Manue (17 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> C'è di mezzo la nostra nazione, non riusciamo ad aiutare i nostri cittadini e le nostre aziende, é spiacevole ma se affondarli é l'unico modo dev'essere fatto, sennò questi se ne sbattono le balle e continuano a fare il cax.xo che gli pare. Siamo in guerra.
> Tu hai ragione, ma in questo momento sono gli italiani ad aver bisogno di aiuto la zavorra deve starsene a casa sua, virus o non virus, fame o non fame.



quello, è un bel casino


----------



## Ringhio8 (17 Marzo 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> quello, è un bel casino



So che é una bestialità ciò che ho scritto, ma in questo momento sarebbe necessario. Non siamo in grado di aiutare tutti.


----------



## Manue (17 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> So che é una bestialità ciò che ho scritto, ma in questo momento sarebbe necessario. Non siamo in grado di aiutare tutti.



Il punto è che non è fattibile, 
a prescindere dal lato umano che ognuno può valutare a proprio modo, 
io dico proprio a livello politico.

Per questo dico che trovare una soluzione, è un casino, 
non puoi neanche prenderli e trainarli indietro perché sono clandestini, e la nazione di partenza non li vuole...

un casino


----------



## Ringhio8 (17 Marzo 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> Il punto è che non è fattibile,
> a prescindere dal lato umano che ognuno può valutare a proprio modo,
> io dico proprio a livello politico.
> 
> ...



Lo so, infatti noi saremo quelli messi a 90 a prenderlo sonoramente tra le chiappe, come sempre


----------



## Butcher (17 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> C'è di mezzo la nostra nazione, non riusciamo ad aiutare i nostri cittadini e le nostre aziende, é spiacevole ma se affondarli é l'unico modo dev'essere fatto, sennò questi se ne sbattono le balle e continuano a fare il cax.xo che gli pare. Siamo in guerra.
> Tu hai ragione, ma in questo momento sono gli italiani ad aver bisogno di aiuto la zavorra deve starsene a casa sua, virus o non virus, fame o non fame.



Magari, fratello, magari!


----------



## Ringhio8 (17 Marzo 2020)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Magari, fratello, magari!



Già, cosa che non si realizzerà mai. Che poi ne affondi una e le altre col cax.xo che rischiano, non partono più. Poi se é capitanata dalla Carola si può fare un eccezione e affondare un'altra


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Marzo 2020)

Stanno curando mia suocera con l'Idrossiclorochina, un farmaco anti malarico utilizzato anche per l'artrite reumatoide.


----------



## pazzomania (17 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Stanno curando mia suocera con l'Idrossiclorochina, un farmaco anti malarico utilizzato anche per l'artrite reumatoide.



Speriamo bene!


----------



## Ringhio8 (17 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Stanno curando mia suocera con l'Idrossiclorochina, un farmaco anti malarico utilizzato anche per l'artrite reumatoide.



Facciamo tutti il tifo per lei. Forza!


----------



## Kaw (17 Marzo 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> Credi che si possano affondare barconi di immigrati pieni di uomini, donne e bambini?


E' questione di percezione, fino a 2 settimane fa sembrava impossibile multare la gente che esce di casa per fare una passeggiata, tenere chiuse le aziende, distruggere il futuro economico di un Paese.
Non so quello che accadrà da qui al prossimi futuro ma se le cose dovessero ulteriormente precipitare, fidati che sparare ai barconi potrebbe pure divenire "accettabile".
Per citare il Joker, "queste persone civilizzate sono tali fino a quando il mondo consente loro di esserlo, quando le cose andranno male si mangeranno tra di loro".


----------



## Solo (17 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Francesi in fuga da Parigi in tutte le stazioni...
> 
> Dove l'ho già vista questa storia?


Francia. Adesso rivolta nelle carceri...

Anche qui, dove ho già visto questa storia?


----------



## Solo (17 Marzo 2020)

Macron, incredibilmente più pirla di Conte, ha fatto iniziare il lockdown a mezzogiorno. 

Risultato: Parigi a quell'ora è piena, nessuno ha l'autorizzazione, molti pensavano che il limite fossero le 18, fioccano multe a raffica, gente infuriata coi poliziotti, poliziotti infuriati coi cittadini.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Nel modo più semplice, quando arrivano i barconi nel mediterraneo li si obbliga a tornare indietro, al secondo avvertimento li si affondano, non abbiamo tempo e risorse per mantenere la zavorra



.



Solo ha scritto:


> Francia. Adesso rivolta nelle carceri...
> 
> Anche qui, dove ho già visto questa storia?



No ma se vai a leggere quando uscì la notizia da noi c’era pieno anche su sto forum di gente “avete visto l’Italiah che latrinah da terzo mondoooohhhh1!1!1!1???”.


----------



## pazzomania (17 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Francia. Adesso rivolta nelle carceri...
> 
> Anche qui, dove ho già visto questa storia?



Quelli delle carceri sono come noi a scuola quando facevamo sciopero tanto per non andarci.

In Italia si lamentavano perchè erano state bloccate le visite, avrebbero dovuto ringraziare.


----------



## pazzomania (17 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Macron, incredibilmente più pirla di Conte, ha fatto iniziare il lockdown a mezzogiorno.
> 
> Risultato: Parigi a quell'ora è piena, nessuno ha l'autorizzazione, molti pensavano che il limite fossero le 18, fioccano multe a raffica, gente infuriata coi poliziotti, poliziotti infuriati coi cittadini.



Tutto il mondo è paese amico mio.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Io mi sento distrutto, l'attività lavorativa a rotoli, mia suocera sta male....sta andando tutto in pezzi.
> Poi sono preoccupato per la nonna di mia moglie, è stata a contatto con mia suocera e lei fa la dialisi ed ha il diabete, è un soggetto a rischio altissimo.



Buona fortuna, amico. Come hai detto siamo nelle mani di Dio.


----------



## Ringhio8 (17 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Francia. Adesso rivolta nelle carceri...
> 
> Anche qui, dove ho già visto questa storia?



Questo magnano, bevono, chiacchierano tra di loro aggratis, hanno meno problemi di noi


----------



## Zanc9 (17 Marzo 2020)

Vorrei far presente a tutti che fino alla settimana scorsa in francia un articolo citava:
"Saranno prese misure come quelle dell'Italia ma a differenza loro noi abbiamo un governo che funziona, una classe politica credibile ed una società organizzata"

Ora staremo a vedere quanto sono credibili e organizzati. Non auguro del male a nessuno, ma tutta questa spocchia da parte di gente che tiene il pane sotto braccio mi da ai nervi


----------



## Solo (17 Marzo 2020)

Secondo l'AGI a Voghera c'è un detenuto positivo.

Olé. Adesso arriverà qualche indulto o amnistia....


----------



## Solo (17 Marzo 2020)

Intanto la Spagna ha superato la Corea come numero di casi. La Germania è a meno di 250 casi dal sorpasso. Aspettiamo i numeri francesi, ma anche loro sono in corsia di sorpasso entro qualche giorno.

Mi raccomando, continuiamo a ignorare la strategia coreana eh, così restiamo in lockdown per mesi.


----------



## Ringhio8 (17 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Secondo l'AGI a Voghera c'è un detenuto positivo.
> 
> Olé. Adesso arriverà qualche indulto o amnistia....



Decreto svuota carceri incoming


----------



## __king george__ (17 Marzo 2020)

se ho sentito bene i numeri oggi giornata PESSIMA

pochi guariti soliti quasi 350 morti e soprattutto un incremento netto di contagi


----------



## markjordan (17 Marzo 2020)

circa 3500 in +


----------

